# HEATWAVE!



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like the UK is experiencing another heatwave. I hate it being so hot because I feel sleepy, and I loose motivation to do anything, I have also lost my appetite. But i like it because it is nice to get outside and do things. 

My redneck fan is next to fucking useless aswell. Might swap power supplies with the other fan.

Actually I am gonna swap power supplies between my two fans....while they are live.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 9, 2010)

I live in San Diego. What is heatwave?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2010)

You telling me! It's been very hot in Puerto Rico lately. I saw the thermometer register 100 degrees Fahrenheit yesterday!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You telling me! It's been very hot in Puerto Rico lately. I saw the thermometer register 100 degrees Fahrenheit yesterday!


 
Today it reached 30 degrees centigrade which is in the 80's in Fahrenheit.  and that was my room temperature reading, obviously out in the sun it would have been hotter. I haven't seen UK weather this hot in years.


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Today it reached 30 degrees centigrade which is in the 80's in Fahrenheit.  and that was my room temperature reading, obviously out in the sun it would have been hotter. I haven't seen UK weather this hot in years.


 
Summer in Florida = 95 degrees F., 90% humidity, and 50% chance of rain.

Everyday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My redneck fan is next to fucking useless aswell. Might swap power supplies with the other fan.


 I find that offensive, I call it educationally challenged :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Summer in Florida = 95 degrees F., 90% humidity, and 50% chance of rain.
> 
> Everyday.



I dunno what the chance of rain is, I haven't look at my hydrometer. I have two thermometers in here, one analogue one and a digital one which is part of my digital alarm clock thing which tells me the exact time for my time zone cause it is radio controlled.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

It's goddamn ridiculous. I can't sleep at night and it's too hot at work in the day.
I'm sitting on the floor right now because it's too warm on the sofa. And it's 00:25! ><


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I find that offensive, I call it educationally challenged :V


 
How about erythrolaemic?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's goddamn ridiculous. I can't sleep at night and it's too hot at work in the day.
> I'm sitting on the floor right now because it's too warm on the sofa. And it's 00:25! ><


 I know how you feel, good thing that hurricane came through though, cooled down.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

This is Illinois

It's probably around 80-90 degrees Fahrenheit and the humidity is horrible


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I find that offensive, I call it educationally challenged :V



Lol.

I have no fan to keep cool so made one using an old 5 inch case fan and an old power adapter I had kicking around. though I found another adapter that had a higher voltage out put (9volt) which I thought I'd put on the fan instead of the current one because the current one is 7.5volt. but the 9volt was worse because I didn't realize the 9volt had a lower current output than the 7.5 volt adapter, so I swapped them back.

Ideally I need a 12volt 0.56amp adapter. (which is what the fan is rated at)



Harebelle said:


> It's goddamn ridiculous. I can't sleep at night  and it's too hot at work in the day.
> I'm sitting on the floor right  now because it's too warm on the sofa. And it's 00:25! ><



I can't be arsed to buy a proper fan so as mentioned made one. Makes sleeping more comfortable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> erythrolaemic


 Speak english! :V


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

It hasn't been below 90 at 10 in the morning for a week now.  Today was the first day it didn't reach 100 by 1 in the afternoon.

My bedroom got up to 105 two days ago.  Sleeping is fuuuuun.  (I am lying)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh man, driving in the heat tomorrow will be so fffff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh man, driving in the heat tomorrow will be so fffff.


 
Put on the AC, if you don't have AC on your car, wind down all windows and hit 80 down the freeway.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Put on the AC, if you don't have AC on your car, wind down all windows and hit 80 down the freeway.


 
Americans, um, don't follow Randy's advice, please, unless you want to get a ticket.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Americans, um, don't follow Randy's advice, please, unless you want to get a ticket.



Whats the speed limit there? It's 70 on UK motorways. (I think)


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whats the speed limit there? It's 70 on UK motorways. (I think)


 70 on a highway is illegal in Illinois 

Also, leather seats in 80 degree weather is bad


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 9, 2010)

It's been around 30 Celsius here for over a week, and I live in Canada. Let's say it's a little over most people's comfort zone.

It's getting warmer every years, it seems. Gee, I sure wonder what may be causing this...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> 70 on a highway is illegal in Illinois
> 
> Also, leather seats in 80 degree weather is bad


 
One of my sofa's in the lounge is leather, I hate sitting on it in this heat. Especially if I have not top or pants on.

My computer chair is also leather, I am sitting on a tea cloth to prevent my butt and thighs sticking to it (yeah, I am in my boxes cause it is so hot here)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> It's getting warmer every years, it seems. Gee, I sure wonder what may be causing this...


 
Inb4 Anti-Gore rage.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 9, 2010)

What the fuck is this "UK Heatwave" shite.

It's tepid in Scotland. Warmest I've seen so far is 23 degrees.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the fuck is this "UK Heatwave" shite.
> 
> It's tepid in Scotland. Warmest I've seen so far is 23 degrees.


 
Pro tip: *Scotland*.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: *Scotland*.



Still the UK.

ITT: Sweeping statements covering a quite large island.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inb4 Anti-Gore rage.


 
Ecologist propaganda is just another tool of the devil to turn us all into nazi communists! :V


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

Sucks to have temperatures that high with so much humidity.

It's still worse in mainland China during the summer, though.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 9, 2010)

You're a bit late on the heatwave :V

We've been having temps between 30-40C for the past week, and goddamn, it's humid as fuck here. I've had insomnia for most of it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> You're a bit late on the heatwave :V
> 
> We've been having temps between 30-40C for the past week, and goddamn, it's humid as fuck here. I've had insomnia for most of it.



Maybe for where you are, but not my location.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2010)

40C in Vegas most days these days.  On a windy day, instead of a wind chill effect, we have a "blow dryer effect".


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 9, 2010)

It was 116 degrees farenheit in my garage when I stepped into it to go to the DMV for mah permit   It was like 90 degress outside.  Did I mention it was only about 8:30 AM?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> 40C in Vegas most days these days.  On a windy day, instead of a wind chill effect, we have a "blow dryer effect".



We don't have a wind chill, there is no wind, hence why it is so hot.



slydude851 said:


> It was 116 degrees farenheit in my garage when  I stepped into it to go to the DMV for mah permit   It was like 90  degress outside.  Did I mention it was only about 8:30 AM?



It is 2:35am and my current room temperature is reading 24.7 degress c.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Somewhere Al Gore is running through the streets screaming "I TOLD YOU SO".


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Heat waves suck because I am NOT jogging in 95 degree weather with 100% humidity.


----------



## Bir (Jul 9, 2010)

It's been in the 90s here in the Midwest. 

Hoottttt ;___;


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 9, 2010)

I live in the extreme South of Spain, on the coast.  It is now like 35-40 degrees Celcius every single day.  At night it drops to about 20.  And it's only early July...it gets EVEN hotter in August XD

Hence why me and my family are goin to Scotland for the summer to visit relatives.  Also, I might be visiting Teto, I'm not sure yet...  depends on if I got money, and he is up for it.  I asked before, he said yeah, but the money is gonna be an issue...


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 9, 2010)

Today, it was like 72 Fahrenheit, and there were a few clouds. Man, this weather sucks.


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Today, it was like 72 Fahrenheit, and there were a few clouds. Man, this weather sucks.


 
Sounds *horrible*!


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 10, 2010)

Non of you got it as bad as i do in NJ the lowest ive seen is 90F while the highest was 125F Its so hot when i saw a dead bunny there wasint just crows there was volture OMG X3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

sonicfan77 said:


> Non of you got it as bad as i do in NJ the lowest ive seen is 90F while the highest was 125F


 Doubting this. HIGHLY doubting this, seeing as the highest recorded temperature in NJ is 110F in 1936.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Bir said:


> It's been in the 90s here in the Midwest.
> 
> Hoottttt ;___;


 If you go down near the Metro East MO/IL border..it gets worse

That heat plus the humidity 
The rain only makes it worse


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 10, 2010)

It was so damn hot out there in Phoenix, Arizona. I think it was 111 degree earlier in the afternoon, I'm not sure tonight, maybe below 102 degree. It was still pretty hot out there tonight. I always sleep with one thin sheet instead of light summer blanket. My boyfriend use it. I don't know how he could sleep through the hot summer nights with that thing.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 10, 2010)

am i seriously the only 1 that likes the heatwave (then again-im ten minutes from a beach)?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 10, 2010)

Wait, there's a heatwave going on? Since when? :O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 10, 2010)

I heard it's pretty hot around the world. While being 31 C degrees in this area, not so far is 45 C degrees.

And it's 80% humidity
FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 10, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Wait, there's a heatwave going on? Since when? :O



In my country there is. supposed to get highs of 31c today. Must be true because I am sweating my nuts off just sitting here.


----------



## Redregon (Jul 10, 2010)

agreed that this heatwave is insane... normally i can tolerate hot weather (with a fan) but this is just too much for me.

thank god for having AC here. 

though, i don't know if it's just what i've noticed, but if this isn't just some freak occourance, chances are it's going to get hotter (august tends to be the turning point from what i've noticed.) so, how many people are going to die from heatstroke because of this?


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

It is really hot here I live. Well, for here. 34c to 37c. I can't handle it. XD My bedroom is also the hottest place in the whole house. It is at least 10c hotter in my room. The only room with air conditioning is my roommates room and I can't afford my own unit. XD So today I brought my laptop downstairs since it is much better down in the kitchen. No direct sunlight means it is much cooler.

Only drawback is that for some reason when I draw with my tablet on the laptop (the same tablet I use on my desktop), the drawings look weird. That means I have to do commissions after dark when I can safely go back to my room.

But I can work on my 'scribble' doodle drawings. Anyone ever heard of 'My Immortal' the really crappy HP fanfic? I am illustrating it and putting it on YouTube. lmao


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

theres a fucknn heatwave in canda too ri now its awful, i miss winter,


but you can maek an home mad aird ocntioniner lke this http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-air-conditioner/ althoug I like the models where the fan is right on the cooler more cause itsl ess expenseive on parts


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 11, 2010)

Am I the only busting a gut to these posts?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 11, 2010)

The heatwave killed a bunch of seniors where I live...


----------



## Carenath (Jul 11, 2010)

I've no idea how warm it is back in Ireland, but here in the Bay Area it's pretty pleasent.. I'd guestimate to be around 80-90F which is okay. When it's a dry heat, it's pretty pleasent, when it's humid it sucks. Also, rave for Air Conditioning.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2010)

feels like 50Â°C here... i hate heat >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 11, 2010)

cataloof said:


> theres a fucknn heatwave in canda too ri now its awful, i miss winter,
> 
> 
> but you can maek an home mad aird ocntioniner lke this http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-air-conditioner/ althoug I like the models where the fan is right on the cooler more cause itsl ess expenseive on parts



Dude, I hope you were drunk when you typed this post. Because my god it is a headache to read this.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

cataloof said:


> theres a fucknn heatwave in canda too ri now its awful, i miss winter,



CANADA has HEATWAVES?!?!? I didn't even know Canada had heat!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The heatwave killed a bunch of seniors where I live...



Awesome story bro.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 11, 2010)

That's nice...


----------



## Redregon (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> CANADA has HEATWAVES?!?!? I didn't even know Canada had heat!


 
yes, it only happens once every three years when the planets are aligned. all other times, when you cross the border, you're immidiately surrounded with ice and snow. walk three paces back and you'll be in your native climate.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> CANADA has HEATWAVES?!?!? I didn't even know Canada had heat!


 
theyyre more like heat tornadoes man they juust come outta nowwhere and bloow all our igloos down


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 11, 2010)

It's been in the 90 and almost 100's and my AC is broken. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Eske (Jul 11, 2010)

It's been 40C here, it's _extremely humid_, and we have no AC *anywhere*, because.. well, it's freaking Holland.  It's not supposed to be this hot.
Basically, the end result is, I want to peel my own skin off.

I've got commissions lined up that I can barely work on, because my hand gets too sweaty to properly use a tablet.  And I almost _never_ sweat, so that's saying something.  D:

The good news is that the insane heat has given us a ton of thunderstorms.  Last night, we were surrounded by roughly five of them at once, all around in every direction, eventually colliding right above us.  It was near-constant lightning and thunder for a good couple of hours.  It was pretty awesome.  c:


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 11, 2010)

Tell me about it, the area just under my eyes and the top of my nose is red constantly, much less so now we've had the occasional overcast day but still...

Since nobody's been going out much lately I haven't been out in it much but even when there are thick clouds overhead it's hot out. On a related note I've been playing TF2 a lot >.<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

Eske said:


> It's been 40C here, it's _extremely humid_, and we have no AC *anywhere*, because.. well, it's freaking Holland. It's not supposed to be this hot.
> Basically, the end result is, I want to peel my own skin off.
> 
> I've got commissions lined up that I can barely work on, because my hand gets too sweaty to properly use a tablet. And I almost _never_ sweat, so that's saying something. D:
> ...


 
Heatwaves in Holland must be bad for the working women of the city! Usually it's their job to keep people warm...


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 11, 2010)

86 F here.

Tower fan with cooling capabilities. DO WANT.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 11, 2010)

Funny how Cumbria has a hose pipe ban so I can no longer water my garden because of Manchester City using up our resevoir water. Ironically it started raining heavily for the first time in weeks when the ban came into place in my county. Yes it's very, very wet in the wettest county in England at the moment.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 11, 2010)

So in Pennsylvania, a couple of days ago it hit 110 degrees. It got so warm in my room that it caused my power supply on my computer to over heat and fry its self.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yesterday we got a 44.4 Centigrade (112F) Heat index, I don't want to fucking hear that 30C is fucking hot, I really don't. I had to wear pants to ward of mosquito, No, 30C is not fucking shorts weather. I am not in the desert no, I am in a god damn forest/plains land which just makes it hotter. Wanna feel heat? Got your ass over here, see what its like to get heat exhaustion after mowing 1/5 of this suburban lawn.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I don't want to fucking hear that 30C is fucking hot, I really don't.


lmao So because you have a hotter temp, no one else is allowed to feel uncomfortable and whine about it? Please. If I was from a place where the temp in summer was 5c and suddenly it was 25c... y ou better believe I would be bitching. XD Because to me, that higher temperature would be such a drastic change, I wouldn't be used to it.

Anyway, it is about 40c in my bedroom. The hottest room in the whole house. T_________T


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

you guys are nutsss im at like 24 centipeders and imm losing my mind, i cant belieeve i didnt go for a 0place with no air donditioning 


theres centipedes inh ere too, fuckers are creeepy as hell, at least its  not australia i guesss


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

Zenia said:


> lmao So because you have a hotter temp, no one else is allowed to feel uncomfortable and whine about it? Please. If I was from a place where the temp in summer was 5c and suddenly it was 25c... y ou better believe I would be bitching. XD Because to me, that higher temperature would be such a drastic change, I wouldn't be used to it.
> 
> Anyway, it is about 40c in my bedroom. The hottest room in the whole house. T_________T


 
I can make your bedroom hotter if you want.

Giggity.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 11, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Yesterday we got a 44.4 Centigrade (112F) Heat index, I don't want to fucking hear that 30C is fucking hot, I really don't. I had to wear pants to ward of mosquito, No, 30C is not fucking shorts weather. I am not in the desert no, I am in a god damn forest/plains land which just makes it hotter. Wanna feel heat? Got your ass over here, see what its like to get heat exhaustion after mowing 1/5 of this suburban lawn.


 
Pliio, these things tend to be relative.  Someone used to temps in the 60s fahrenheit suddenly being slammed with +90 degrees plus humidity is gonna feel like they died and went to hell, and they're justified in feeling like that - it's a harsh change for them.  I used to deal with 110 degree days back in SoCal without too much fuss, but after I moved to WA and got used to the cooler (but more humid) weather, temperatures above 90 feel pretty harsh (humidity doesn't help, of course).


----------



## Dan. (Jul 11, 2010)

cataloof said:


> you guys are nutsss im at like 24 centipeders and imm losing my mind, i cant belieeve i didnt go for a 0place with no air donditioning
> 
> 
> theres centipedes inh ere too, fuckers are creeepy as hell, at least its not australia i guesss


Get out or get a spell checker

Anyway

Man, 32 today, anything above 25 and I can't sleep, my grass in my garden has completely died. It's beginning to look more like the Sahara than the south of England


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

speeelll chekcers dont do shit when you drank man, you cant even seee the red lines, its wrose than a transformice match where your the shaman


sorrryr about your grass s dan, bettere luck next yearh


----------



## Dan. (Jul 11, 2010)

Er ok, have a nice day too?

[EDIT] The mighty mods have banned him, huzzah!


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Dan. said:


> [EDIT] The mighty mods have banned him, huzzah!


 o/

I'm not entirely sure what the weather is today, I haven't been outside

Midwestern weather is bi polar


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2010)

Im happy =)


----------



## Jw (Jul 11, 2010)

(I know it's a lot hotter elsewhere in the world, I'm not claiming NC is the hottest place even in the US) 

I'm from North Carolina. During the summer, highs generally range somewhere between 92-110F  (that's about 33C to maybe 45C) with 60-100% humidity from July through until the middle of September. Really, it's about 96F (35.6C) on average. The news says otherwise, but anyone really knows it's hot in the summer by default.

 It's freaking magic around here. If you have vinyl or leather seats, you stick to them. Any work outside? You better do it sometime before 9:00 AM. Oh, and there's never hardly any breeze unless a hurricane, tropical storm or tropical depression pushes the high pressure atmosphere out of the way for a little bit. We've also had droughts for the past several years, so there's been points in the past where cities were thinking they would nearly drain the local rivers dry. Seriously. 

So, let me take this little spill to say something. I hate summertime heat. I hate to hear a lot of countries that are feeling this kind of weather that aren't used to it-- it really takes a lot out of you. Just do like "rednecks" do: take it easy, get your hard work done early in the day, drink plenty of water or tea, stay in the shade, and don't kill yourself by working outside in the afternoon if you can help it. The less you have to mve in the hottest part of the day, the better off you'll beable to survive the heat. wE RedNeks mite be wut u wants to call unedu-macated, but at least we don't get heat stroke like a lot of visitors or people that move down to NC and think they can "beat the heat". 

Just a friendly little word of advice.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm actually considering moving to northern Canada. Fuck every place with temperatures above 68. Give me my subzero blizzards.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm actually considering moving to northern Canada. Fuck every place with temperatures above 68. Give me my subzero blizzards.


Yeah. Maybe I will move to Iqaluit. It is only 8c there today. =D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 11, 2010)

My fan died a few days ago, so my landlord bought a AC.  But there's an advantages to the heat wave, it costs less in energy due to not having to wash my clothes due to not wearing any.  Derp.


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 11, 2010)

jwmcd2 is totally right. It's fucking hot here every summer. And it starts early and goes late.


----------



## Jw (Jul 11, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> jwmcd2 is totally right. It's fucking hot here every summer. And it starts early and goes late.


 
Cool, another NCer; have a Cheerwine. You live in Raleigh (judging by your location), so you get all those crazy rain squalls and crap. Urgh... I remember one trip to Cary and I had to run into a hotel in the middle of one of the downpours. 20 feet between the car and front of the building-- completely soaked all the way to the skin, no exaggerations. Every time I go over to Raleigh it's always the worst storm of the year, haha. I'm near the Statesville area, so we get that weird mix of ice storms in the winter and heat waves in the summer. 

6~ months ago was 8 inches of snow and the coldest winter in the past 20-30 years where we had 10-20 degrees forever around here. Now, the high today was 93, humidity at 90%. Holy shit.


----------



## black tiger (Jul 11, 2010)

it hasent been to hot in illionis 80 or 90 could be hotter is what i think


----------



## Oovie (Jul 11, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Summer in Florida = 95 degrees F., 90% humidity, and 50% chance of rain.
> 
> Everyday.


 Lived through it, and now I'm finding Chicago is exactly the same _and_ worse in the summer. How the hell is it 110 degrees in the sun light outside? No wonder the sunburn on my back was so narly.


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

Come to Kansas

It's up to 113F there

Your ice cream melts inside the store

;~;


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

black tiger said:


> it hasent been to hot in illionis 80 or 90 could be hotter is what i think


 Try 90 plus ungodly humidity


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 11, 2010)

I know, it's ridiculous. It hasn't been raining much, we had a bigass storm on Friday night. I enjoyed the winter throughly.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank god that hurricane came to Texas. Last summer we had 69 days in a row of 100+ temps.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 12, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Thank god that hurricane came to Texas. Last summer we had 69 days in a row of 100+ temps.



Only 100+ Temps.

They continued until about November or so.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 12, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Only 100+ Temps.
> 
> They continued until about November or so.


Plus it was humid as hell. I couldn't get anything done that summer.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Feel your pain, it's hot here in Finland too. Who would have thought!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jul 12, 2010)

Got to be 104 the other day.  Poor horse and chickens and ME!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 12, 2010)

Heatwave? It's freezing here

Here with the A/C working.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Heatwave? It's freezing here
> Here with the A/C working.


*major envy*


----------



## Jw (Jul 12, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I know, it's ridiculous. It hasn't been raining much, we had a bigass storm on Friday night. I enjoyed the winter throughly.


 
Yeah, well like I said earlier, I was getting stuff out of the garden a few minutes ago, then the sky opened up. I got completely soaked again. The rain just dumped, no ease-in or nothing. No drought for now, lol. So, i dried off, got something else on , and hopped on the computer until it stops raining for a little while. And yeah, at least in the winter you can bundle up in enough clothes to stay warm.



Citrakayah said:


> Thank god that hurricane came to Texas. Last summer we had 69 days in a row of 100+ temps.


 
The southeastern US: the only place that sees hurricanes as relief from the usual weather.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Summer in Florida = 95 degrees F., 90% humidity, and 50% chance of rain.
> 
> Everyday.


 
*nods*

I live in Tallahassee, Florida (the capital of Florida for people that have no clue...) Anyway our whether is just as bad 

It starts off at a bearable 86 degree F. in the mornings and then gets hotter and hotter... Humidity literally will make things that you'd never think of sticking together stick. Add the unstable weather here and you'll have a blistering morning, an hour of possible flood producing thunderstorms and then by 6 or 7 it's bone dry outside. We'll have weather like this until at the earliest October... The only way I'm surviving at this time is my precious air conditioning


----------



## chewie (Jul 12, 2010)

haha i had to paintball in 100 degrees So >< dnt want to hear it


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

My hands are fricken frozen as I type this, It is one of the bloody coldest winters in many years over here in Australia I'm both equally hating and loving it, because it is so cold everyone is appreciating I'm such a cuddle lover and I'm getting tons of snuggles from peeps stealin my warmths and I can finally wear all my fuzzy winter clothing,
But on the other hand I'm FREEZING MAH FRICKEN ASS OFF!! hahaha specially coming home late from the pub on public transport sheesshh It's soo lucky I haven't come down with a bad cold!
So yeah the weather, It be crazy.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> My hands are fricken frozen as I type this, It is one of the bloody coldest winters in many years over here in Australia I'm both equally hating and loving it, because it is so cold everyone is appreciating I'm such a cuddle lover and I'm getting tons of snuggles from peeps stealin my warmths and I can finally wear all my fuzzy winter clothing,
> But on the other hand I'm FREEZING MAH FRICKEN ASS OFF!! hahaha specially coming home late from the pub on public transport sheesshh It's soo lucky I haven't come down with a bad cold!
> So yeah the weather, It be crazy.


 
I wasn't aware that Australia had winter... What kind of temperatures are you guys getting?


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I wasn't aware that Australia had winter... What kind of temperatures are you guys getting?



Yeah we get a semblence of winter here, It's cold enough to freeze our grass some mornings and have terrible fog as well, But as for the exact temperature hehe I'm not too sure, Urrr Cold XD
I don't particulary pay attention to stuff like that hahaa!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> Yeah we get a semblence of winter here, It's cold enough to freeze our grass some mornings and have terrible fog as well, But as for the exact temperature hehe I'm not too sure, Urrr Cold XD
> I don't particulary pay attention to stuff like that hahaa!


 
I'd love to find a job in Australia someday... hm... do you guys have humid or dry heat?


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'd love to find a job in Australia someday... hm... do you guys have humid or dry heat?



Mostly dry heat, Sometimes humid but mostly only during transistional weather like summer > winter and only for a little while.

It gets hot but not unbearable you know, Sometimes you fry and wish to melt away but a good cool spot, A beer and a cooler sets ya back down to earth!

Also sure come over to Auz! I wouldn't leave here for anything!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> Mostly dry heat, Sometimes humid but mostly only during transistional weather like summer > winter and only for a little while.
> 
> It gets hot but not unbearable you know, Sometimes you fry and wish to melt away but a good cool spot, A beer and a cooler sets ya back down to earth!
> 
> Also sure come over to Auz! I wouldn't leave here for anything!



That sounds actually quite a lot like a dry version of Florida  I'd love to at least visit sometime... Maybe next summer I'll visit.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That sounds actually quite a lot like a dry version of Florida  I'd love to at least visit sometime... Maybe next summer I'll visit.



I promise you explicitly you shall enjoy it here, Our country is quite varied up and down the east coast, I'm forever travelling up and down it visiting mates or going on small holidays!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

;p How about the food? Do you have anything you'd definently recommend for Americans to try if they visited?


----------



## Oovie (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ;p How about the food? Do you have anything you'd definently recommend for Americans to try if they visited?


 Vegemite, that's like our rite of passage.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Vegemite, that's like our rite of passage.


 
meh you can buy it off of Amazon in the US and get it shipped to your door. It's really not the most amazing thing in the world... Well I don't like anything on bread so that might be a different case.

I was thinking more of regional specialties or grilled kangaroo steaks or what not. Actually skip the kangaroo, I can buy it down the road at the specialty butcher...


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

@Oovie
NOOOO I HATE VEGEMITE!!! DX

@Fenrari 
Hmm we don't have all that much in the terms of our own personal foods, I can easily recommend all the good resturants though.
But I guess lammingtons are typical Auzfood so nom them :3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2010)

Go to Australia, where there are nearly as many fucking SCARY wild animals that can kill you as there are in Africa.  Snakes, crocs, killer spiders, oh my!

Actually, that's not fair, there are plenty of nasty nasties in the States.  But they don't scare me like saltwater crocs and taipans do.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

So to be perfectly truthful a large part of the reason I want to visit Australia is because of Blotch's Dog's Days of Summer web comic/graphic novel. Well that and I really like my Australian friend's accent.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Go to Australia, where there are nearly as many fucking SCARY wild animals that can kill you as there are in Africa. Snakes, crocs, killer spiders, oh my!
> 
> Actually, that's not fair, there are plenty of nasty nasties in the States. But they don't scare me like saltwater crocs and taipans do.



Their only really in our bush lands and just because we have soooo many things that can kill you, You could just as easily fall down a flight of stairs and break your neck.

Just beware the Drop bears they look cute, But their EVVVVVIIILLLLLL!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> So to be perfectly truthful a large part of the reason I want to visit Australia is because of Blotch's Dog's Days of Summer web comic/graphic novel. Well that and I really like my Australian friend's accent.



haha yeah Our accent can get alot of people just as long as it's not the bogans version!
Haha for a comic eh, Gonna stalk the writer hmmm?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> haha yeah Our accent can get alot of people just as long as it's not the bogans version!
> Haha for a comic eh, Gonna stalk the writer hmmm?


 
The accent is sexy if you can pull it off... I wish I could live there long enough to at least be able to pull it off natually.

As for the comic ;p I met Blotch at Anthro-Con a few weeks ago. They were really awesome and autographed it for my bf.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The accent is sexy if you can pull it off... I wish I could live there long enough to at least be able to pull it off natually.
> 
> As for the comic ;p I met Blotch at Anthro-Con a few weeks ago. They were really awesome and autographed it for my bf.



Haha nice at the Autograph!

Yeah most Auzzies can't actually pull off the bogan accent compared to just the typical auzzie accent, I myself aren't very good at it, But I do have an accent at least.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

It is actually bearable today. Yaay!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Zenia said:


> It is actually bearable today. Yaay!


 
Zenia you're in Canada aren't you? I was up there 4 years ago around this time of year... We had a cold snap and it dropped to like 60 degrees F in the middle of July


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Zenia you're in Canada aren't you? I was up there 4 years ago around this time of year... We had a cold snap and it dropped to like 60 degrees F in the middle of July


Yep. I am in the very southwest of it.  A cold snap would be so lovely and welcomed right now. lol


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Yep. I am in the very southwest of it.  A cold snap would be so lovely and welcomed right now. lol


 
Are cold snaps common in Canada then?


----------

